# turtle in tetra aquarium?



## Blademaker (Jul 28, 2010)

Anybody know or have put a small, silver dollar sized streaked head turtle in an established aquarium before? I found one traveling to my pond in carport.

Thanks


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

While it's young, there might not be a problem, but be careful when it gets big or your tetras will become snack food (if it's a carnivorous turtle).


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

agreed, may find some food outta your fish eventually


----------



## ARMS87 (Jan 2, 2011)

Is a streaked head a Turtle or Terrapin?

Terrapins = Freshwater
Turtle = Saltwater
Tortoise = Land


----------



## Blademaker (Jul 28, 2010)

It's a terrapin, pretty common in these woods. I have it in a large plastic pail with some water and a rock for it to climb on. I've got an old 30 gallon aquarium that I'm thinking of setting up for him and maybe some more.


----------



## ARMS87 (Jan 2, 2011)

Blademaker said:


> It's a terrapin, pretty common in these woods. I have it in a large plastic pail with some water and a rock for it to climb on. I've got an old 30 gallon aquarium that I'm thinking of setting up for him and maybe some more.


 I like to be precise with Chelonians, calling them all Turtles is like calling all apes (including us) Chimps *r2

According to the comic canon info the franchise should of been 'teenage mutant ninja terrapins' as they were red eared sliders, didn't have the same ring to it..

If you're going to do it, do it now, I don't like the sound of keeping it in the pail for very long. If you must have a partner for it no more than one more for the size tank. Wild animals only know the wide open, if it was me I would only consider keeping a wild animal like this species in a group fenced off in a large enclosure around a pond in the yard.

:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

The little guy needs enough water for him to do a backflip in and NOT strike anything. A basking rock and some heat, some rosie minnows and you are good to go.

Be careful of salmonella though in 4" and under shell size.


----------

